# puppiesfromkit- texas



## missie (Nov 22, 2009)

I am looking for a puppy and I have seen information about this breeder. Does anyone have any experience with this person? Thanks for you help!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

QUOTE (Missie @ Nov 22 2009, 01:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=853747


> I am looking for a puppy and I have seen information about this breeder. Does anyone have any experience with this person? Thanks for you help![/B]


She looks like a broker, I WOULD not but a puppy from her. Please read our Breeder Forum, you have many good breeders in Texas. Welcome to Spoilded Maltese, you can find a great puppy if you do some research.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Please don't go there. It appears to be a broker or even a mill. Those maltese
look very mixed to me.


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

I agree with the others, broker written all over that place. Wouldn't touch them with a 100 foot pole except maybe to whack a few people with it.


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

Don't know anything about them... You should check out Tonia with Rhapsody Maltese www.rhapsodymaltese.com She's outside of Austin, TX and I know she has puppies now..although I don't know which are available and when they will be ready to go to new homes.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

I deffinately agree with the others. Run, don't just walk away from them. LOL

Welcome to SM! Would you like us to guide you to some reputable maltese breeders in your state? We love to help people here, just let us know!  As already mentioned, Tonia of Rhapsody Maltese, a top malt breeder, has a lot of puppies available for some great prices.


----------



## missie (Nov 22, 2009)

QUOTE (MyFairLacy @ Nov 22 2009, 03:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=853783


> Don't know anything about them... You should check out Tonia with Rhapsody Maltese www.rhapsodymaltese.com She's outside of Austin, TX and I know she has puppies now..although I don't know which are available and when they will be ready to go to new homes.[/B]


I would love suggestions. Most of the places I see are far from here, I am in the houston area. Do you know anyone here?


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Here's all the Texas malt breeders I know that are reputable and are still breeding(I think lol) 

Rhapsody Maltese
Adura Maltese
Pashes Maltese
Euphoria Maltese
Divinity Maltese
Elegant Maltese
Cherub Maltese
Susen's Maltese
Lindy's Maltese

They all have websites, just google them! Good luck! :thumbsup:


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

QUOTE (Missie @ Nov 22 2009, 04:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=853798


> QUOTE (MyFairLacy @ Nov 22 2009, 03:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=853783





> Don't know anything about them... You should check out Tonia with Rhapsody Maltese www.rhapsodymaltese.com She's outside of Austin, TX and I know she has puppies now..although I don't know which are available and when they will be ready to go to new homes.[/B]


I would love suggestions. Most of the places I see are far from here, I am in the houston area. Do you know anyone here?
[/B][/QUOTE]

Rhapsody is in Buda, TX and that is less than a three hour drive from Houston. Not sure about any in the Houston area but there probably are. A few hours isn't far to drive to get a puppy from a reputable breeder


----------



## Heather_Rochelle (Jun 4, 2008)

QUOTE (MyFairLacy @ Nov 22 2009, 09:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=853872


> QUOTE (Missie @ Nov 22 2009, 04:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=853798





> QUOTE (MyFairLacy @ Nov 22 2009, 03:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=853783





> Don't know anything about them... You should check out Tonia with Rhapsody Maltese www.rhapsodymaltese.com She's outside of Austin, TX and I know she has puppies now..although I don't know which are available and when they will be ready to go to new homes.[/B]


I would love suggestions. Most of the places I see are far from here, I am in the houston area. Do you know anyone here?
[/B][/QUOTE]

Rhapsody is in Buda, TX and that is less than a three hour drive from Houston. Not sure about any in the Houston area but there probably are. A few hours isn't far to drive to get a puppy from a reputable breeder
[/B][/QUOTE]
Divine Maltese is located in Louisiana about 5 hours from Houston! and they produce some beautiful Maltese as well!


----------



## ndth (Jan 5, 2009)

Please don't get your baby from Kit. It is NOT worth the $500 you pay now and thousands of dollars for vet bills later.

I didn't do my research very well before I got my little guy so unfortunately, he came from that breeder. 

Sammy is 1 year and 2 months old. He's doing well at the moment but throughout the first year, we've battled many many many sleepless nights of him not being able to hold his food down. 

I don't mind the vet bills as much (and it wasn't a small amount either  ) but seeing him in pain, curling up because his tummy was hurting, lifeless in my arm as i rush him to the vet, break my heart into millions of pieces. (We had Banfield and that's totally a different story but I wouldn't recommend Banfield either.)

If you're looking for a Maltese, just take out one day and make the 3 hour drive or 5 hour drive to a reputable breeder recommended on here. These little babies bring so much joy so it'd be completely worth your time and money. 

Just please DON'T support these backyard breeders!


----------



## missie (Nov 22, 2009)

QUOTE (heather_rochelle @ Nov 23 2009, 04:43 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=853922


> QUOTE (MyFairLacy @ Nov 22 2009, 09:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=853872





> QUOTE (Missie @ Nov 22 2009, 04:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=853798





> QUOTE (MyFairLacy @ Nov 22 2009, 03:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=853783





> Don't know anything about them... You should check out Tonia with Rhapsody Maltese www.rhapsodymaltese.com She's outside of Austin, TX and I know she has puppies now..although I don't know which are available and when they will be ready to go to new homes.[/B]


I would love suggestions. Most of the places I see are far from here, I am in the houston area. Do you know anyone here?
[/B][/QUOTE]

Rhapsody is in Buda, TX and that is less than a three hour drive from Houston. Not sure about any in the Houston area but there probably are. A few hours isn't far to drive to get a puppy from a reputable breeder
[/B][/QUOTE]
Divine Maltese is located in Louisiana about 5 hours from Houston! and they produce some beautiful Maltese as well!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thanks I have crossed her off of my list. I cannot believe that there is not someone in the Houston area with a good reputation and healthy puppies. Thanks for the input. I will keep looking. He is out there. I know it!!


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

I am in Central Texas. I believe the closest breeders to you is Rhapsody or Euphoria which is near Austin. I have a maltese from each. There are many wonderful breeders in Texas but I do not know of one in Houston. There are several in the Dallas/Ft Worth area. If you have attended a dog show in Houston, I am sure both of these show breeders were there with their maltese.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Buttons is from Pashes and he is precious. They are located nearer to Dallas. I am about 45 miles east of Houston. I made a 4-5 trip to see him and then another trip to go back and pick him up. I wouldn't have any problem recommending them. 

I doubt I will ever have occasion to buy another puppy but if I did, I would really want to buy one from Bonnie's Angels in Florida.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi and welcome to SM!! I'm glad you found this site, as it's super resourceful. :biggrin: 

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Nov 22 2009, 05:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=853839


> Here's all the Texas malt breeders I know that are reputable and are still breeding(I think lol)
> 
> Rhapsody Maltese
> Adura Maltese
> ...


Missie, if I were you, I'd go with Pashes or Rhapsody! I believe Pashes has babies available, and Rhapsody might? Not sure, but you should call and ask! Good luck!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Riverwalk Kennels and Veranda Maltese are also in Texas (not sure which part), I believe.

Both have websites.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Nov 25 2009, 05:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=854782


> Riverwalk Kennels and Veranda Maltese are also in Texas (not sure which part), I believe.
> 
> Both have websites. [/B]


I don't think either are breeding anymore, that' why I didn't mention them but you can always call and see for yourself! And Yes, Rhapsody has MANY babies right now! 

Good luck pup huntin'!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Nov 25 2009, 06:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=854832


> QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Nov 25 2009, 05:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=854782





> Riverwalk Kennels and Veranda Maltese are also in Texas (not sure which part), I believe.
> 
> Both have websites. [/B]


I don't think either are breeding anymore, that' why I didn't mention them but you can always call and see for yourself! And Yes, Rhapsody has MANY babies right now! 

Good luck pup huntin'! 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Briana, I must be blind .. There is a lady at work looking for a Malt and I checked Rhapsody's site for her and it says there are no puppies... do you have the link? Thanks!!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Nov 25 2009, 08:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=854864


> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Nov 25 2009, 06:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=854832





> QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Nov 25 2009, 05:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=854782





> Riverwalk Kennels and Veranda Maltese are also in Texas (not sure which part), I believe.
> 
> Both have websites. [/B]


I don't think either are breeding anymore, that' why I didn't mention them but you can always call and see for yourself! And Yes, Rhapsody has MANY babies right now! 

Good luck pup huntin'! 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Briana, I must be blind .. There is a lady at work looking for a Malt and I checked Rhapsody's site for her and it says there are no puppies... do you have the link? Thanks!!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Really? Rhapsody had at least 10 pups a couple weeks ago, and most of them were newborns! Rhapsody's website doesn't work on my comp. but I knew we had a thread on it just a couple weeks ago.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Nov 25 2009, 08:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=854871


> QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Nov 25 2009, 08:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=854864





> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Nov 25 2009, 06:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=854832





> QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Nov 25 2009, 05:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=854782





> Riverwalk Kennels and Veranda Maltese are also in Texas (not sure which part), I believe.
> 
> Both have websites. [/B]


I don't think either are breeding anymore, that' why I didn't mention them but you can always call and see for yourself! And Yes, Rhapsody has MANY babies right now! 

Good luck pup huntin'! 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Briana, I must be blind .. There is a lady at work looking for a Malt and I checked Rhapsody's site for her and it says there are no puppies... do you have the link? Thanks!!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Really? Rhapsody had at least 10 pups a couple weeks ago, and most of them were newborns! Rhapsody's website doesn't work on my comp. but I knew we had a thread on it just a couple weeks ago.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Just because she has puppies born doesn't mean they will be available as pets. I'm sure she is watching them for show, since that is a show breeders primary goal - to breed their next show pup.


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Nov 25 2009, 07:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=854864


> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Nov 25 2009, 06:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=854832





> QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Nov 25 2009, 05:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=854782





> Riverwalk Kennels and Veranda Maltese are also in Texas (not sure which part), I believe.
> 
> Both have websites. [/B]


I don't think either are breeding anymore, that' why I didn't mention them but you can always call and see for yourself! And Yes, Rhapsody has MANY babies right now! 

Good luck pup huntin'! 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Briana, I must be blind .. There is a lady at work looking for a Malt and I checked Rhapsody's site for her and it says there are no puppies... do you have the link? Thanks!!
[/B][/QUOTE]

She doesn't have any puppies listed as available right now but here are two young litters she currently has and I'm sure is watching to see how they turn out http://www.rhapsodymaltese.com/litters.html Before the last update she had a male and female puppy from a litter on that page as well that are probably 13 or 14 weeks at this time...I'm sure she's still watching them to see if they're show potentials. But..I'm sure one of the puppies she has might be available as a pet in the future so you might just have your friend go ahead and contact her if they're interested


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (MyFairLacy @ Nov 26 2009, 01:54 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=854909


> QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Nov 25 2009, 07:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=854864





> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Nov 25 2009, 06:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=854832





> QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Nov 25 2009, 05:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=854782





> Riverwalk Kennels and Veranda Maltese are also in Texas (not sure which part), I believe.
> 
> Both have websites. [/B]


I don't think either are breeding anymore, that' why I didn't mention them but you can always call and see for yourself! And Yes, Rhapsody has MANY babies right now! 

Good luck pup huntin'! 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Briana, I must be blind .. There is a lady at work looking for a Malt and I checked Rhapsody's site for her and it says there are no puppies... do you have the link? Thanks!!
[/B][/QUOTE]

She doesn't have any puppies listed as available right now but here are two young litters she currently has and I'm sure is watching to see how they turn out http://www.rhapsodymaltese.com/litters.html Before the last update she had a male and female puppy from a litter on that page as well that are probably 13 or 14 weeks at this time...I'm sure she's still watching them to see if they're show potentials. But..I'm sure one of the puppies she has might be available as a pet in the future so you might just have your friend go ahead and contact her if they're interested
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thanks, yes, I think she will or has contacted her. I printed out the Web site pages with contact info for her for about 3 or 4 top breeders. But she was so disappointed that no one seemed to have puppies available. One of her two Maltese died recently so she is anxious to bring another in to her home.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Veranda Maltese breeds locally here in East Texas (Tyler).  Never heard of Kit in Houston...sorry. :huh:


----------

